# X.M.P effect CPU Temps Solution?



## Januka.OC (Mar 3, 2018)

Hi im new here.
I hope you guys help me.

Recently i have an issue and
i try to fix it, no matter what i do
when i enabled X.M.P CPU Temps will up to between 10c - 12c. Why???? 

I'm 5Ghz OC but still not stable. 
Im at 1.380V i can run few minutes but 
Not long, before i stable it
i want to solved this XMP high temp issue. 

5Ghz X.M.P ON Max Load 88c
5Ghz X.M.P OFF Max Load 68c

My info
Intel Core i7 7700K (Delid OC to 5Ghz)
ASUS Z270F Gaming. (BIOS v1203)
Corsair Vengeance LED 8GB x 4 (3200Mhz)
ASUS GTX STRIX 960 4GB OC Edition

Please Guys Help me


----------



## Law-II (Mar 3, 2018)

Hi



Januka.OC said:


> when i enabled X.M.P CPU Temps will up to between 10c - 12c. Why????


IMC [integrated memory controller] is on CPU die. 

try disable hyper threading in motherboard bios
and or 
make a note of XMP timings set them manually *lower RAM voltage .025 at a time *until unstable

_NOTE:_ not all CPU wafers OC the same; may have to settle for 4.8 ~ 4.9

atb

Law-II


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Mar 3, 2018)

Januka.OC said:


> Hi im new here.
> I hope you guys help me.
> 
> Recently i have an issue and
> ...


Quite simple , you have all four memory slots filled , the strain on your cpus internal memory controller generates heat , it's not an issue it's a fact to consider while overclocking , more cooling ir perhaps looser timings on memory might help.  Might.


----------



## Januka.OC (Mar 3, 2018)

Law-II said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> IMC [integrated memory controller] is on CPU die.
> ...


Thanks I'll try that and tell you if it effect.



theoneandonlymrk said:


> Quite simple , you have all four memory slots...



Thanks for reply.
I have Corsair Hydro H115i Extreme Performance Liquid Cooler.
And i also have RAM Cooling system.
Dual Fan RAM Fan kit. 4500RPM+10% 
My Ram fan hit 4600RPM when CPU under load my cooling is fine and 140 Dual fan hit 1980RPM when it under load.


----------



## Law-II (Mar 3, 2018)

Hi



Januka.OC said:


> And i also have RAM Cooling system.


This is not really a case of RAM cooling or a need for it; although it is a good idea when over clocking to provide adequate cooling solutions.

+1 theoneandonlymrk
The simple fact of filling all the memory channels on the motherboard will effect the OC that will be available when volts and heat become a restriction.
Example below:


as the OP your running 4 x 8GB of RAM @ 3200MHz which fits the top profile that creates more strain volts and thus heat on the IMC

Note: If after max OC running 2x 8GB of RAM @ 3200MHz would be more desirable

atb

Law-II


----------



## Cybrnook2002 (Mar 3, 2018)

https://rog.asus.com/articles/guides/the-kaby-lake-overclocking-guide/


----------



## Januka.OC (Mar 3, 2018)

Cybrnook2002

bro i try everything seems like when XMP of CPU Temps go high there's no way to fix it


----------



## Enterprise24 (Mar 3, 2018)

Check VCCPLL voltage. Try lowest value like 1.1V and check stability. I think you may get 1.35V right now.

Also VCCIO VCCSA can cause temp increase. Lower this value to absolutely minimum that still stable.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Mar 3, 2018)

Januka.OC said:


> Cybrnook2002
> 
> bro i try everything seems like when XMP of CPU Temps go high there's no way to fix it


You have good cooling , but not that good , the heat output at 5ghz on any cpu at this point is already epic enough for your cooling, the four sticks are cooled too but it's not the heat of the memory it's the heat of the Imc.
I have faced the same issues on different platforms and no reasonable amount of cooling resolved that oc to be stable, at that point I had two 360 rads and a 120 rad in my loop but the total package heat of the cpu was too much for the IMC , using two sticks(@1866 my max max) im still able to hit 5ghz three years later though I don't as it's not going to help Me on this old rig.

Just one thought ,is your memory on your motherboards QVL qualified vendor list, if not then the Xmp profile might have been made for another platform ie skylake and could be tuneable to get it stable, id try your Xmp but manually nudge its speed down keeping timings the same but in general all chips run four sticks slower than two including server grade kit so if you're running two sets of dual packed memory it's Xmp was set for two sticks too not four, thats n part why they sell quad matched pairs, so they have timings and Xmp set right for four sticks,( i got two sets of two rather than one set of four so experienced that too.


----------



## Januka.OC (Mar 3, 2018)

Enterprise24 said:


> Check VCCPLL voltage. Try lowest value like 1.1V and check stability. I think you may get 1.35V right now.
> 
> Thanks for try to help me, and can you please tell me
> 
> ...



This is the option? 
VCCPLL???? 



Please anyone!!!!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 3, 2018)

Make sure your BIOS are up to date.  Some motherboards shipped with a bug where temps ran out of control because of minor changes in the BIOS.


----------



## Januka.OC (Mar 3, 2018)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Make sure your BIOS are up to date.  Some motherboards shipped with a bug where temps ran out of control because of minor changes in the BIOS.




I updated my bios to latest version. V1203 is latest. 

Can u please tell me where do i find that VCCPLL option i can't find it 

VCCIO and VCCSA are there but not VCCPLL


----------



## Enterprise24 (Mar 3, 2018)

According to Nich Shih @ HWBot (the guy who design ASRock OC Formula).

ASUS call VCCPLL as PLL bandwidth. Try lowest value.


----------



## Januka.OC (Mar 3, 2018)

L


Enterprise24 said:


> According to Nich Shih @ HWBot (the guy who design ASRock OC Formula).
> 
> ASUS call VCCPLL as PLL bandwidth. Try lowest value.



Over value mean  1.1v???



Enterprise24 said:


> According to Nich Shih @ HWBot (the guy who design ASRock OC Formula).
> 
> There's only one PLL i attach the photo ia that it?
> 
> ...



There's only one PLL
It's call Internal PLL Voltage

*Configure the offset for the core PLL VCC Trim*


----------



## Enterprise24 (Mar 3, 2018)

IIRC PLL bandwidth is reserved for ROG board. My previous Z170-A also don't have those settings. Someone told me that on lower end ASUS board try lowering CPU standby voltage instead.


----------



## Januka.OC (Mar 3, 2018)

I think i have CPU standby voltage this option. 

Mine is ASUS STRIX Z270F GAMING

value is 1.1 for all 3 options you mentioned before right? 
VCCIO, VCCSA, CPU ST aka VCCPLL 1.1v for all of them is that right?  im new for Overclocking...

Here my motherboard is here 


https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/ROG-STRIX-Z270F-GAMING/

What is PCH voltage does?

i low tha value but still same im try to 1.350 right now...


----------



## Enterprise24 (Mar 3, 2018)

For CPU Standby I leave at 1.0V or something like that. It doesn't have impact on OC ability (tested with i5-6500 @ 4.8Ghz + ASUS Z170-A + 16GB DDR4-3600 14-15-15-28).

IO SA affect memory OC (in your case = XMP) you can try both 1.1V and try HCI memtest for RAM stability test.

Download HCI here http://hcidesign.com/memtest/download.html

I see you have 32GB. Open 16 tabs of HCI and set each tab to 1800MB. Don't open other programs. Let's it run until 100%. If you found no error then you are good to go and can try lower IO / SA again until you found error then just rise them back. Or if you are too lazy then just leave it at 1.1V

If 1.1V doesn't work then try increase both to 1.11 , 1.12 etc.


----------



## Januka.OC (Mar 3, 2018)

I don't think my ram jave issues cause i have bought them last month directly from corsair.. I strest test my rams with Realbench no error found.. And i can't stable at 1.350 stuck...


----------



## Cybrnook2002 (Mar 3, 2018)

Januka.OC said:


> Cybrnook2002
> 
> bro i try everything seems like when XMP of CPU Temps go high there's no way to fix it


Did you read the link I gave you? https://rog.asus.com/articles/guides/the-kaby-lake-overclocking-guide/

It's Raja from Asus OC'ing on an Asus board using a 77000K and giving step by step, it should fit your setup 1:1. UEFI settings are about halfway down, but you might want to read the whole thing at least once.


----------



## Enterprise24 (Mar 3, 2018)

RAM is good yes but if you want to lower CPU temp by manipulating IO and SA then you MUST check for stability. IO and SA are used to feed IMC that control your RAM.


----------



## Januka.OC (Mar 3, 2018)

Its l





Cybrnook2002 said:


> Did you read the link I gave you? https://rog.asus.com/articles/guides/the-kaby-lake-overclocking-guide/
> 
> It's long story so i skip i didn't see. Oky let's i have close look thanks...


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Mar 3, 2018)

@OP
I feel your pain.
I have an 8700k and was getting temp surges to  100c and the fix was to disable  XMP and set the memory timings and voltages manually.
Doing that dropped my temps by 15c max temp and overall average reduction of roughly 32c.


----------



## natr0n (Mar 3, 2018)

Dial the timings in manually.


----------



## OneMoar (Mar 3, 2018)

XMP usually increases the voltages for the IMC as well as the VCCIO, VCCSA probably even pll depending on the board

also you should be running some level of negative avx offset unless you enjoy blowing your chip up
try like -2


----------



## Januka.OC (Mar 3, 2018)

Thanks guys for try to help me

*Cybrnook2002* this friend told me check the ASUS KABY LAKE Overclocking Guide. I hope it will help... Its long journey now ita late night so i will check  that tomorrow if i found a solution i will tell you guys. 

The Best and Easy solution for this DON'T USE XMP. 

But i try to find Hard answer.. 

Thanks you all... See you next day 



jmcslob said:


> @OP
> I feel your pain.
> I have an 8700k and was getting temp surges to  100c and the fix was to disable  XMP and set the memory timings and voltages manually.
> Doing that dropped my temps by 15c max temp and overall average reduction of roughly 32c.



Hey what is your Motherboard? 
ASUS Z370F

Please read this! 

"
*Overclocking Asus Z270F*
With 5GHz seemingly an easy target for our Core i7-7700K, we set the voltage at 1.4V and worked backwards till we found instability, having previously found 5.1GHz out of reach through needing too much voltage. The MSI Z270 Gaming Pro Carbon needed 1.36V to stay stable at 5GHz, but the ROG Strix Z270F Gaming smashed this amount, needing only 1.33V - the lowest we've seen so far. This made a tangible difference in the temperatures too, which fell by several degrees as we tweaked the voltage in AI suite downwards. It needed just 1.21V for stability at 4.8GHz too."

Link: https://www.bit-tech.net/reviews/tech/asus-rog-strix-z270f-gaming-review/9/


Guys what is this???
A joke? I try 1.395v to stable still im not sure it will be stable cause
It crashed 1.390v
Plese take a look and
please explain cause i have z270f can't stable my cpu is Delid


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Mar 3, 2018)

I have an MSI z370 Gaming M5.
This issue affects lots of boards... Seems like Gigabyte boards are hit the hardest..
Not sure why XMP went crazy with Kaby Lake and Coffee Lake... And it really seems like an easy fix but it's been going on for about a year now.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Mar 3, 2018)

Januka.OC said:


> Thanks guys for try to help me
> 
> 
> 
> ...



it is possible that your 7700k is not capable of 5 GHz.


----------



## Space Lynx (Mar 3, 2018)

jmcslob said:


> I have an MSI z370 Gaming M5.
> This issue affects lots of boards... Seems like Gigabyte boards are hit the hardest..
> Not sure why XMP went crazy with Kaby Lake and Coffee Lake... And it really seems like an easy fix but it's been going on for about a year now.




I did not know this, I have been struggling on MSI Z370 SLI Plus or ASROCK Extreme4 mobo, and it looks like Extreme4 has better VRM temps, so I think I am going to go with that but I read it has a ton of issues with XMP... people set it all manually, but I am not sure how, 14-14-14-31, i just type that in the right area? and do 1.35v like it says on box thats default... thats it thats all i have to change? i don't even try XMP? what about the other values that change with XMP in that long list of values I see when I click on RAM OC in BIOS...

sigh...


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Mar 3, 2018)

lynx29 said:


> I did not know this, I have been struggling on MSI Z370 SLI Plus or ASROCK Extreme4 mobo, and it looks like Extreme4 has better VRM temps, so I think I am going to go with that but I read it has a ton of issues with XMP... people set it all manually, but I am not sure how, 14-14-14-31, i just type that in the right area? and do 1.35v like it says on box thats default... thats it thats all i have to change? i don't even try XMP? what about the other values that change with XMP in that long list of values I see when I click on RAM OC in BIOS...
> 
> sigh...


It's not that simple.
But it is.
On MSI I start with their "Try it" memory profile for the speed I'm looking for then yeah, I go into the memory tab in the BIOS and try the timings listed in the memory leaving other settings in auto for later adjustment.
If I wasn't on MSI I would simply select the memory ratio/multiplier or however it's listed and set it with the timings on the memory along with the voltage...
From there it's a matter of fine tuning


----------



## Januka.OC (Mar 4, 2018)

This is like a cancer no cure able to fix this.. 
I think 1.410v stable 5Ghz is it too much?


----------



## OneMoar (Mar 4, 2018)

I would't run more then 1.350v though any recent intel chip for 24/7


----------



## Januka.OC (Mar 4, 2018)

I'm tired of this shit!!!

No solution found.....

Overclocking is sucks,
 it's better next time we buy something with No Overclocking capabilities and undervolt the cpu, then we have good lifespan. The technology we using is still under development... No PROPER Technology is exist... 

If they are PROPER Release,
every CPU and Motherboard should be same don't you think that?

We are still in middle of nowhere technology situation, that's why this kind of shit happens.

But You guys try to help me anyway and i appreciate that guys... 
Thanks a lot....


----------



## Toothless (Mar 4, 2018)

You're saying it sucks because you can't get 5ghz for your e-peen when every chip is different and there really is no way to make each chip identical. 

_Nice._


----------



## Januka.OC (Mar 4, 2018)

Toothless said:


> You're saying it sucks because you can't get 5ghz for your e-peen when every chip is different and there really is no way to make each chip identical.
> 
> _Nice._


 
There's always a way to make each chip identical but currunt technology isn't capable for it that's why.

Example INTEL can put some Good Liquid Metal inside the chip but they don't. 
That's why we have to risk and Delid our chip. If they are pretty good what they doing they can do better then that.

That's why I told you technology is still uder development we are testing BETA that's why some gets better results,  some gets worse results. If its PROPER we have all gets better results... 


Hope in the future they do something about it...

Hey bro i don't want to argue with you.
but understand this. 

Everything is possible but the problem is
We don't know it yet. 

in 1960 who thought we have SMARTPHONE in the Future? See when that times no one know cause they don't know it.  Still smart phones heat like iron. But no cooling system for it. maybe in near future some guys put some cooling for it. And solved that too. 

Intel can do better then this. 
but they don't..


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 4, 2018)

No, there really isn't.  No two chips are identical.  In GPUs, they measure ASIC quality (believe it is imprinted into the card VBIOS), thread here:
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/post-your-gpus-asic-quality.189077/

CPUs don't get the same treatment but the same theory applies.

You may have a chip with less volt leakage which means it can run cooler but it can't overclock as far.  It's just the way it is.


----------



## BiggieShady (Mar 4, 2018)

Januka.OC said:


> No solution found.....


To minimize temps, why not try how much you can down-volt with negative offset and run stock clocks ... then go from there gradually increasing multiplier and reducing the negative offset.


----------



## Januka.OC (Mar 4, 2018)

BiggieShady said:


> To minimize temps, why not try how much you can down-volt with negative offset and run stock clocks ... then go from there gradually increasing multiplier and reducing the negative offset.



I manage temps under 80c but atill no stable on 5Ghz and I don't like to use AVX offset its down clock i try it onec, and its always at AVX when i use AVX  so i though not to use it. And i do some  research.
Lots of i7 7700k able to hit 5Ghz in bios voltage required 1.35v - 1.385v mine stable sometimes 1.385 but sometimes not i don't understand that. I always try to Benchmark with Realbench Multitasking. sometime it go 10 times sometimes it go 8 times and stuck. if i pass 20 times on Realbench,
then i start stress test on Realbench 8h.
but still I'm not there yet. 1.4v too much i try 1.395v but no stable with X.M.P

And im tired for trying this its been weeks


----------



## Toothless (Mar 4, 2018)

So your chip can't do 5ghz, that's it. That's literally all it is.


----------



## BiggieShady (Mar 4, 2018)

Januka.OC said:


> i don't understand that


You may have voltage spikes you can't measure via sensors, watch this video and set your load line calibration accordingly:


----------



## Januka.OC (Mar 4, 2018)

> BiggieShady



Hi, this video explains very helpful i think i can hit 5Ghz above 1.45v with LLC 4 or 5

There's is ome other thing. 
which one i have to use for core /Cache  voltage? 

* Manual
* adaptive? 

and there is an option call
**CPU SVID Support** should i disable this or leave it AUTI?
It says recommended for Overclocking. 
and if i disabled it, it also disabled Vcore Adaptive mode. 

Please explain 

I will post my BIOS Settings once i able to stable on 5Ghz.



> once i stable i will post my BIOS Settings and i need you guys to correct my BIOS if i do wrong so i hope you guys help me


----------



## BiggieShady (Mar 4, 2018)

Januka.OC said:


> with LLC 4 or 5


Video explains that *you shouldn't use that high LLC *... use low level LLC, down volt your cpu at stock using voltage offset as far as it goes ... then move upwards from there
When overclocking I like it when cpu is idle that voltage is <0.9V and that it jumps to 1.24V only on load (in my case with my cooling) ... that would mean leaving 'adaptive vcore' on, because voltage offset works only in that mode i think. Not sure with that board and chipset, someone else should confirm what 'adaptive vcore' means.


----------



## Januka.OC (Mar 4, 2018)

Yes i have asus strix board and it has LLC 1-7 so i think 4/5 ia fine like that video showed me.
So now im try it with Adaptive Voltage.
Let's hope this works.



> *Hi im back. I have run 1.3v 5Ghz
> I never use Adaptive on vcore in bios.
> I always try to do it with manual*
> 
> ...


----------



## EarthDog (Mar 4, 2018)

Only read first post...

Chances are enabling xmp profile added System Voltage and I/O. 

Edit: 





OneMoar said:


> ...voltage for the IMC as well as the VCCIO, VCCSA


those are the main IMC voltages.


----------



## Januka.OC (Mar 4, 2018)

I think i have stable 5Ghz
but i need your help.
cause i have problem please someone tell me this is right or wrong?

My BIOS Settings.
*XMP on
*Multicore Enhancement: Disabled.
*Core Ratio Sync and set to 50
*Core Cache freq 4.70Ghz
*LLC 4
*VRM Spread Spectrum Disabled. 
*Active Frequency Mode Disabled. 
*FCLK 1Ghz
*Adaptive Mode: 1.335v

# All other bios settings are BIOS Default.

CPU-Z under  full load Show
1.392v Most of the times.
1.408v Sometimes.
1.424v Just for second.

Realbench while running this section,
multitasking 1.392V no changes.

but openCL + Image Editing 1.408V and sometimes 1.424v come and go just for seconds.

but Intel XTU monitoring show me
Core Voltage 1.410v between 1.420v its moving.

I run all 4 section for 10 times with this BIOS setting still running no issue found.

Please help me.. 



> * 1.335v Crashed, now i try with 1.345v *


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Mar 4, 2018)

Januka.OC said:


> I think i have stable 5Ghz
> but i need your help.
> cause i have problem please someone tell me this is right or wrong?
> 
> ...


You're going to have to go per core and find the max per each core... Just a guess but you likely have 3 really good cores and one that while good isn't as good as the rest..


----------



## Januka.OC (Mar 4, 2018)

> *Now Most of the times 1.408 and sometimes 1.424, for second 1.444 and XTU Show Core Voltage 1,420 Btw 1.428 most time it's 1.420-1.423 any idea what should I do? Is this is usual? Help please  *


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Mar 4, 2018)

First...relax..enjoy your machine and worry less about numbers that might not even mean anything.
You have time.
Go to stock speeds and voltage.
Find what each core turbo is capable of at stock voltage.
Only do one core at a time...
After you figure out what each core can do try applying those settings to each core.
Take your time...
I have my overclock somewhat figured out but I won't know for sure until I spend months gaming and whatnot.


----------



## Januka.OC (Mar 4, 2018)

> jmcslob



*Hi bro why i need to check per core? 
Now im stable at Adaptive 1.345v
I run Realbench All 4 Benchmark at 10 times no error. 
But the thing is that voltage on CPU Z and XTU why they show me 1.408 - 1.424  volt? It is dangerous for my cpu please tell me? *

*Now im try to check with 1.340v*

*Any thoughts??? *


----------



## EarthDog (Mar 4, 2018)

What's with the bold typing and quoting yourself and oddly cutting off the post of those you quoted???? No need for that, lol! So hard to follow!

Thoughts? Play the game. Figure out the lowest voltage stable for your clockspeed. That is how overclocking works. We can't tell you what to set it to.

As far as per core, I have no idea why anyone would do that honestly.... seems like a waste of time to me. I run all cores at the same clock, which I expect many do.


----------



## Januka.OC (Mar 4, 2018)

EarthDog said:


> What's with the bold typing and quoting yourself and oddly cutting off the post of those you quoted???? No need for that, lol! So hard to follow!
> 
> Thoughts? Play the game. Figure out the lowest voltage stable for your clockspeed. That is how overclocking works. We can't tell you what to set it to.
> 
> As far as per core, I have no idea why anyone would do that honestly.... seems like a waste of time to me. I run all cores at the same clock, which I expect many do.



My problem is CPU-Z and XTU Show me High Voltage why do you know?

Yes per core check is waste of time i know that's why i ask.

Can you tell me that voltage problem ehy they show? in bios adaptive 1.345v
Now im try with 1.340v hope stable.


----------



## EarthDog (Mar 4, 2018)

Because software readings are typically not accurate may be one reason. I don't use adapative so not entirely sure why. I just use a fixed voltage 24/7. 

You go on and try. Let us know when you find stability.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Mar 4, 2018)

EarthDog said:


> As far as per core, I have no idea why anyone would do that honestly.... seems like a waste of time to me. I run all cores at the same clock, which I expect many do.


For temps and voltages... Not all cores are equal on the die.
He may have 3 cores that run 5ghz @1.25v while the 4th core might only be stable at 4.6ghz @1.25v...It might take 1.44v to get that last core to 5ghz but at that point you begin to lose efficiency on the other 3 cores and possibly begin losing performance altogether...
Obviously it's ideal to have all cores running equally but that's not always the best choice.


----------



## EarthDog (Mar 4, 2018)

I get it... Just not worth the time to me to test. Id rather run 100 Mhz higher on all cores with slightly higher voltage than to spend time with each core finding its max and setting it individually. It really doesn't gain anyone much at all.


----------



## Januka.OC (Mar 4, 2018)

EarthDog said:


> Because software readings are typically not accurate may be one reason. I don't use adapative so not entirely sure why. I just use a fixed voltage 24/7.
> 
> You go on and try. Let us know when you find stability.




What do you mean by Fixed voltage?
Manual Voltage?



jmcslob said:


> For temps and voltages... Not all cores are equal on the die.



So what do i do how to check per core do you have method cause i never done per core always sync.. 

So please tell me.


----------



## Vayra86 (Mar 4, 2018)

Januka.OC said:


> I'm tired of this shit!!!
> 
> No solution found.....
> 
> ...



Every chip and even the same board is of different quality, but for Kaby and CFL the median and min/max OCs are extremely close to one another which is evidence of a very tight process with good yields (the opposite of what you are thinking/saying). I have an 8700K that runs 4.8 Ghz + 3200 mhz ram with XMP on, @ 1.34v on the core. Going higher requires 0.02- 0.04v more and stability becomes a big problem. This is the chip telling you that you're passing a major efficiency threshold, and the performance gain versus risk/effort/power usage gets silly.

In my opinion, for 24/7, 1.35-1.36V is the limit. I see people pushing 1.4v and higher but honestly if your chip needs that, back down the OC unless you only care about the highest clocks and not actual usage/productivity.

Manually setting the timings is a good measure, and generally, you can lower VCCSA and VCCIO to 1.1 or even 1.05v with faster RAM. There is a lot of headroom in voltages overall on Intel chips.

About temps, 88C is perfectly fine under max stress tests. Real usage temps will be significantly lower anyway and its not temperature (within spec) that damages a CPU but volts. You can run at sub zero and high volts can still destroy or cause high wear on trace lines on the board for example. The CPU itself will also degrade faster. Temps really only matter for efficiency, higher temps will cause higher voltages required for each clock bump. In other words: temps can limit your OC in several ways, either by running out if spec (100 C) and by forcing you to add volts, which again will increase temps.

Use a fixed voltage or offsets to get reliable vCore, and take baby steps until you find a balance between volt, clock and temp that you can live with. 

About per core multipliers: useless exercise, waste of time. In practice, cores will be loaded and your effective clocks will just be lower anyway. Might as well just sync all of them at a slightly lower clockspeed. And its true, not every core on the die will behave in thr same way, some cores will be hotter than others and one crappy core can force you to use higher voltages for all of them. Its just how the architecture is designed. You can work around that but the net gain is minimal at best.

And remember, overclocking is running things out of spec, so its never a guarantee to hit whatever clock some other dude gets.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Mar 4, 2018)

Per core testing.
Leave cores in sync...lock in max voltage.
Overclock until failure.
Reduce speeds to stability.
Raise individual TURBO CORE speeds one at a time until failure is reached..
Back off core last increased...
For good measure also try swapping different speeds per core...
This is very time consuming which is why others are telling you to just lower your clocks.
The benefits are minimal however if you really wanna get the most out of your system it's a good way to go... But it's only ever going to give you higher benchmarks.. No real benefit... except personal pride.. Lol


----------



## Cocio21 (Mar 4, 2018)

Basicly the same topic here :

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...en-at-stock-speeds.238287/page-7#post-3776379

XMP and volt settings implementation differs from board to board, but most boards pump out too much SA and IO volts as soon as you start setting ram speed higher than 2133 (some even up SA/IO at this speed, like my MSI Z370 SLI Plus)


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Mar 4, 2018)

My manual voltage settings...still working on system agent...going down .01v a day


----------



## Cocio21 (Mar 4, 2018)

jmcslob said:


> My manual voltage settings...still working on system agent...going down .01v a day



Not to be rude, but like i said in the other thread you should be able to do up to DDR3600 at stock SA/IO volts 

1,3v SA and 1,28v IO is not needed for DDR3200 and really in the higher end of the volts scale, but if you want to start above stock IMC volts rather than going up from stock, then do something like 1,15v SA and 1,05v IO and take it from there. But i doubt you will need volts beyond stock for the ram.

On my MSI Z370 SLI Plus bios will even show red values starting at 1,25v SA and 1,15v IO volts (bit funny though as Auto sets 1,36v SA and 1,3v IO )

Btw, why the 1,4v on Dram volt ?


----------



## EarthDog (Mar 4, 2018)

jmcslob said:


> But it's only ever going to give you higher benchmarks..


if you are lucky. That lengthy process may yield a core 100-200 better.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Mar 4, 2018)

Higher benchmarks






Cocio21 said:


> Not to be rude, but like i said in the other thread you should be able to do up to DDR3600 at stock SA/IO volts
> 
> 1,3v SA and 1,28v IO is not needed for DDR3200 and really in the higher end of the volts scale, but if you want to start above stock IMC volts rather than going up from stock, then do something like 1,15v SA and 1,05v IO and take it from there. But i doubt you will need volts beyond stock for the ram.
> 
> ...


You're not wrong I have been playing with 3600 and all between 3200...difference has been negligible...still fine tuning..will be for probably another month
1.4v was with attempt at tighter 3600...sitting at 1.36v currently


----------



## OneMoar (Mar 5, 2018)

if you want 5ghz then you should have bought a binned chip
its called the silicon lottery for a reason you lost it
get over it kid


----------



## Januka.OC (Mar 5, 2018)

What happens if i leave CoreCache voltage Auto? With core ratio 50

What happens then?

I tryes that works fine no need to worry about. 
But no one leaves it auto when it come to  Overclock. So plz explain?


----------



## EarthDog (Mar 5, 2018)

Auto tends to use more voltage than is needed if it is changed.


----------



## Januka.OC (Mar 5, 2018)

please tell me Safe voltage for i7 7700k 5Ghz

I test my cpu like this..

I reset default bios and only change core ratio to 50 / 51 / 52

Core Ratio 50 / 51 able to come to windows and able to stress test without error.

But when i change it to 52 pc won't start its stuck in starting windows.

So i think i can go to 50 / 51 core.
But i need help. 

Can any one tell me which bios settings do i have to change if you Overclock to 5Ghz or 5.1Ghz please tell me your bios settings
So i can try it. Plz



EarthDog said:


> Because software readings are typically not accurate may be one reason. I don't use adapative so not entirely sure why. I just use a fixed voltage 24/7.
> 
> You go on and try. Let us know when you find stability.



Can u please tell me your bios do you have i7 7700k?



> EarthDog



I think this is your Overclock Right?


----------



## EarthDog (Mar 5, 2018)

My BIOS settings do not matter. You can see the voltage I used in the CPUz screenshot as well as in the HWinfo to the left... bios is also pictured in the CPUz Mainboard tab.


----------



## Januka.OC (Mar 5, 2018)

Can you  tell me your bios settings.?


----------



## EarthDog (Mar 5, 2018)

Nope. You can see them plain as day on the screen you linked.

I only change the CPU multiplier and Vcore.


----------



## Januka.OC (Mar 5, 2018)

Why can't you tell your bios? It helps me to understand what i need to changes.


----------



## EarthDog (Mar 5, 2018)

First, that was several months ago and I do not have the system to check anyway.

Second, my settings likely will not work for your CPU in the first place! As was said already, every CPU is different and what works for me, may not work for others.

Last, I just said I only change CPU multiplier and voltage (manually set, no adaptive or offset)...........which the screenshots show what I am running at.


----------



## Januka.OC (Mar 5, 2018)

According to this i think i can stable my CPU at this vcore but i need to know 1.425v is safe or dangerous?


----------



## EarthDog (Mar 5, 2018)

If your CPU is one of the 65%, sure, it will work. If not, it will need more voltage.

But, seems like you want the easy way out and not to test and find the lowest stable voltage for a given clockspeed. I teach men to fish, I don't hand out fish.... good luck in your endeavors for cookie cutter settings.


----------



## infrared (Mar 5, 2018)

That's with a -2 avx offset as well, keep in mind.


----------



## Januka.OC (Mar 5, 2018)

I tried 1.395 manual not working but i never try 1.4v so that's why i ask Oky i have 1.400 - 1.425 cover. If i found vcore manual stable between here im safe right i don't want to go 1.430 so now im trying.

But when I do manual CPU Z always show me that Core voltage at max. But if i do auto or adaptive CPU Z Show 0.6 1.0 lower voltage. When i do nothing. 

Can u explain that pls?


----------



## EarthDog (Mar 5, 2018)

Because, as was said here before, manual voltage (not offset or adaptive) will hold the voltage. Using adapative or offset will allow the CPU to throttle down on idle which is why you are seeing what you are seeing.


----------



## Januka.OC (Mar 5, 2018)

EarthDog said:


> Because, as was said here before, manual voltage (not offset or adaptive) will hold the voltage. Using adapative or offset will allow the CPU to throttle down on idle which is why you are seeing what you are seeing.



So its usual right it's Oky to do that always cpu eat that max voltage won't do damage. Please understand this is my first Overclock so please be kind bro i don't know like you do about this stuff 

Hey you said you only change core ratio and voltages so what voltage is it and LLC?


----------



## infrared (Mar 5, 2018)

Personally if I were you I'd give up on 5GHz since you clearly don't have a golden chip, and work on setting a more efficient overclock that'll run cooler and prolong the life of your chip. You're giving the CPU hell just trying to get those last couple of hundred mhz for basically OCD reasons, when the performance is going to be almost indistinguishable.

It's obviously better to use adaptive if your overclock requires high voltage, there's no point putting 1.425v through the cpu at idle. But using a fixed voltage while you figure out what your cpu is capable of is a good idea, you don't want any other settings or power saving features adding potential instability.


----------



## Januka.OC (Mar 5, 2018)

infrared said:


> Personally if I were you I'd give up on 5GHz since you clearly don't have a golden chip.



So what do you suggest me to do gi back to 4.9Ghz?


----------



## EarthDog (Mar 5, 2018)

Januka.OC said:


> So its usual right it's Oky to do that always cpu eat that max voltage won't do damage. Please understand this is my first Overclock so please be kind bro i don't know like you do about this stuff
> 
> Hey you said you only change core ratio and voltages so what voltage is it and LLC?


There is a difference between knowing and learning how to overclock, versus being able to read a screenshot. The multiplier is quite obviously at 50, and voltage is somewhere around 1.41V.

I don't use LLC as I do not have vdroop. 


Januka.OC said:


> So what do you suggest me to do gi back to 4.9Ghz?


Something less than 5 Ghz, obviously. Where that may be, is up to you. 4.9, 4.8 Ghz. Whatever. The goal in overclocking is to find/pick a clock speed and have it stable with using the least amount of voltage  needed to do so.


----------



## infrared (Mar 5, 2018)

Maybe see how far you can get on 1.35V.. there isn't really a right answer, it's down to your personal preference. Are you comfortable runing your CPU at high temps and voltage, knowing that you're likely going to degrade the CPU over time? Some people don't care about that, so in that case you could just dial the voltage up whatever it takes for 5ghz and forget about it.  Other people value low temps and quietness, low power draw etc, so they might run stock while undervolted. See how much of a personal decision this is? We can't just tell you what to do because we all value different things.


----------



## John Naylor (Mar 5, 2018)

1.  If you intended to OC, 2 x 16GB is the choice for 32 GB.  More modules = more load. = more voltage req'd

2.  Recognize that the "extreme performance" part of "H115i Extreme Performance Liquid Cooler" is just marketing.  Performance is on par with the $90 air coolers fpom Noctua (NH-D15), Cryorig (R1) and  Scyth's $37 (Mugen Max)  - $45 (Fuma) air coolers.

3.  With XMP @ 3200, 1.35 will be the likely "starting point" for voltage stability ... While lower is always better, Intel officially allows up to 1.50v, ..... I'd think for most pairs, it's easily accomplishable at < 1.4 ish.

4.  There should never be the slightest expecation that all CPus and MoBos will be able to reach the same OCs.  Do a web search on "silicon lottery"

5.  You will see a significant voltage boost when AVX is present.... 0.13v on my system

6.  He's the database results from OCNs Overclocking Guide ... in short, only half of **experienced** overclockers are breaking 5 GHz

Average OC     5.03 
Median OC     5.00
Average Vcore     1.36 
Median Vcore     1.36

7.  VCore Cache Multiplier of 47 is what Asus recommends for 50 CPU multiplier (Core Multiplier minus 3) if you don't want to impact certain types of graphics manipulation programs and other workstation apps.   If you  are not using, you can leave this at default.

8.  When using Real Bench .... don't repeat using the 8 minute benchmark over and over again.  Run the stress test option w/ 32 GB of RAM for 4 hours.  memtest 86+ will tell ya how the RAM is doing ... I run it as follows ... 1 Hour for each 2 GB of RAM

9.  Limit the use of utilities running at one time ... Real Bench + HWiNFO (sensors only).

10.  Unless your goal is to get verified results on web site OC leader boards, I recommend against fixed voltages.  Like having ya car run at 6500 rpm constantly ... all ya get out of it is excess wear and tear.

11.  See what other folks w/ successful Ocs are using here:
http://www.overclock.net/forum/5-intel-cpus/1621347-kaby-lake-overclocking-guide-statistics.html


----------



## Januka.OC (Mar 5, 2018)

infrared said:


> Maybe see how far you can get on 1.35ghz.



Oky i thought 4.9 is fine now i try to 4.9 i like my chip i don't want to push it and damage it. I want it to 24/7 work and good lifespan so i think i have to forget about 5Ghz.

Hey if i stable 5Ghz with Core cache ratio auto so it only work 4.2 is that oky? 
I always try core cache 4.7 so many that's why 5Ghz need more volts??? Any idea?



John Naylor said:


> 1.  If you intended to OC, 2 x 16GB is the choice for 32 GB.  More modules = more load. = more voltage req'd



Thanks but i have this Google sheet. 
In Realbench I try Heavy multitasking 10 times. Is that wrong?

Asus Rog Kaby lake Recommend to use Adaptive mode. 

So Can u tell me Adaptive Mode or Manual or is better for this?

If i use 4.9Ghz what do i have to put for this two? 
Min. Cache ratio
and Max. Cache ratio

Woow i have  been awarded


----------



## Januka.OC (Mar 6, 2018)

Finally 5Ghz Stable....


----------



## EarthDog (Mar 6, 2018)

Congrats! Enjoy!


----------



## Vayra86 (Mar 6, 2018)

1.4v is passing beyond Intel's recommended maximums, if you want this chip to last, I strongly recommend you back down. If it needs this, its way out of the comfort zone in every way.

Congrats on hitting the clock though, but for 24/7, 4.9 may be a good clock to settle for along with lower volts. You e been warned...

Either way kudos for sticking with it and taking up on the advice given so far!


----------



## EarthDog (Mar 6, 2018)

1.52V is the max according to Intel whitepapers.

Silicon Lottery's all run at 1.4V+. 

That said, I wouldn't be alarmed until 1.45V+. The CPU will last there through its warranted life and beyond in most cases.


----------



## Januka.OC (Mar 6, 2018)

EarthDog said:


> Congrats! Enjoy!



1.410v and Max Temp 89c is fine? 
Most of the time temps are in 76c - 86c
Just for moment ita jump to 89 then 76 or 80c for moment.. 

So tell me ia that alright?



Vayra86 said:


> 1.4v is passing beyond Intel's recommended maximums, if you want this chip to last, I strongly recommend you back down. If it needs this, its way out of the comfort zone in every way.
> 
> Congrats on hitting the clock though, but for 24/7, 4.9 may be a good clock to settle for along with lower volts. You e been warned...
> 
> Either way kudos for sticking with it and taking up on the advice given so far!



Oky thanks for warning...


----------



## EarthDog (Mar 6, 2018)

Yes, temps are fine, we told you earlier in the thread to keep it under 90C when stress testing.


----------



## Januka.OC (Mar 6, 2018)

EarthDog said:


> Yes, temps are fine, we told you earlier in the thread to keep it under 90C when stress testing.



Oky then thanks for helping... 
See you next time..


----------



## John Naylor (Mar 6, 2018)

Vayra86 said:


> 1.4v is passing beyond Intel's recommended maximums, if you want this chip to last, I strongly recommend you back down. If it needs this, its way out of the comfort zone in every way.



Folks have been overstaing what Intel says for many geneations now... not only for CPUs but for RAM also.  Since Sandy bridge folks have been overstating Intel's recommended maximums.  And since SB, for RAM those are for non XMP situations.  The fact is back w/ Sandy Bridge, there were 100s of RAM kits on Intel's certified compatible lists that were > 1.5v (1.70 even) when everyone was pushing FUD about 1.5v.  it was 1.5 v because the JEDEC spec stipulated 1.5v ... but XMP is by definition, not part of the JEDEC spec... same as saying don't go past Intel's boost clocks cause 50 multiplier is above their stated maximums.  So when we talk about Intel's stated maximums, we should limit that to what Intel has actually stated publicly.

http://www.legitreviews.com/what-is-the-safe-voltage-range-for-ddr4-memory-overclocking_150115



> Legit Reviews contacted Intel about the safe voltage range on DDR4 memory and we received this response.
> 
> _“1.5v is the absolute max we allow for XMP certifications. However, good DDR4 memory will run at 1.35v up to 3200. Technically, no “safe” (guaranteed) OC over-voltage but 1.35v or lower is best.”_ *– Intel*​
> 1.2V or lower = Best for DDR4
> ...



As was said in previous post, to my knowledge Intel's max CPU voltage is 1.52.  But ya have to identify what voltage you are talking about.   This is on a 4 year old 4770k under 24/7 usage

BIOS Vcore = 1.3825
Average Stress test Vcore = 1.391 - 1.423
Peak Instantaneous Vcore = 1.506



Januka.OC said:


> In Realbench I try Heavy multitasking 10 times. Is that wrong?
> 
> Asus Rog Kaby lake Recommend to use Adaptive mode.
> 
> ...



10 Times ?... what's the point ?  The RB Stress utility has two functions:

1.  Benchmark Button - When you overclock, what are you after ?  Best OC for bragging rights ?... best performance ?  Sometimes, a higher OC (on CPUs and GPUs) can drop performance.  So if ya use the 8 minute benchmark, you get scores which can be used for comparison.  For example, I used the graphics benchmark to set my cache ratio.

a.  Cache Multiplier = CPU multiplier = reference score
b.  Cache Multiplier = CPU multiplier - 1 = reference score
c.  Cache Multiplier = CPU multiplier - 2 = reference score
d.  Cache Multiplier = CPU multiplier - 3 = reference score
e.  Cache Multiplier = CPU multiplier - 4 = less than reference score

So if you use graphics programs, then it's a good idea to drop the cache multiplier to 3 less than CPU  multiplier as it has no impact on performance.  If you are gaming, there is no impact and you can leave it at default.

2.  Stress Testing Button - This **is** what you wanted to do right ?  You wanted to stress test the OC so the stress test would be what you want to do.  This allows you to see if your OC is stable with ***all*** of your 32 GB of memory.  And you don't have to sit at your PC and run the same thing 10 times.... a) this only gives you 80 minutes, b) you should at least get 4 hours in and c) you should want to use all the RAM.

3.  Outside of bragging rights, i see no reason why you want to run tour CPU at full throttle when it's sitting there doing nothing.  Adaptive Mode recommended to only supply the voltage in accordance with what is needed for the task / load at hand.


4.  Cache ratio = default for gaming / typical consumer uses.  If using workstation apps, graphics editiing , I'd recommend CPU Ratio -3 (Asus also recommends same) ... so ...

If CPU Ratio / Multiplier = 50 (5.0 Ghz)
Then Cache ration / Multiplier = 50 - 3 or 47 (4.7 Ghz)


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 6, 2018)

Solution found, happy OP, even happier me as I can close the thread now.


----------

